# collectives n communities.... wood stove on steroids



## thapoet (Apr 9, 2013)

wood stove that runs a generator, fridge, heats water and ven produces gasline.... simultaneously...


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah Mr Teslonian is one bad mofo' 
I've been watching a lot of his.videos lately
Quite amazing really and on top of all that doesn't the system also create 2 grades of crude oils?


----------

